# Wie kann ich mir den Inhalt eines Bandes ansehen ?



## Timo Rickert (1. November 2005)

Hallo!

 Ich würde mir gerne den Inhalt meiner Datensicherung auf dem Sicherungsband ansehen, aber mit welchem Befehl kann das ?

 Schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!

 Gruß Timo


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. November 2005)

Ist denn das Bandlaufwerk soweit schon eingebunden, dass es praktisch genutzt werden kann?
Wie wurde das Band erstellt? Ich denke, das koennte auch wichtig sein.
Ich tendiere im Moment ein wenig auch zu tar, denn das ist wohl kaum umsonst die Abkuerzung fuer "Tape Archive".


----------



## Timo Rickert (1. November 2005)

Hallo Dennis,

 ich werde dir mal die Lage schildern...

 Ich habe einen Server den ich mit SEP-Sesam sichere welches bei Suse dabei ist (funktioniert auch).
 Eine ganz "normale" Rücksicherung funktioniert auch.
 Ich weiß aber nicht wie ich das gesamte Band zurücksichern soll wenn z.B. mir mal die Festplattte defekt ist, da dieses Programm nachschaut ob das Richtige Band eingelegt ist. 
 Wenn die Festplatte defekt ist und ich eine neue einbauen muss (und Das Betriebssystem neu installieren muss) sind ja die ganzen "Sesamdaten" auch weg...
 Wie bekomme ich dann die Daten wieder auf meine Festplatte


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. November 2005)

Hmm, lecker, Sesam... 

Num zum Thema:
Es waere interessant zu wissen ob Sesam einen nativen Treiber nutzt oder alles mit Linux-Bordmitteln erledigt. Hast Du dazu vielleicht irgendwelche Informationen?
Im Grunde sollte ja so eine Bandsicherung moeglichst universell wiederherstellbar sein, denn man weiss nie ob ein Programm die naechsten 5 oder 10 Jahre ueberlebt oder eben sowas wie in Deinem Fall.


----------



## Timo Rickert (1. November 2005)

Welcher Treiber benutzt wird kann ich nicht sagen...
 Die überlebenszeit ist auch nicht so wichtig, da dies Tägliche Sicherungen sind die jede Woche wieder überschrieben werden.
 Ich mache jeden Tag eine FULL auf die Bänder, wenn dir das was sagt...
 Ich wollte jetzt halt mal sehen was auf den Bändern liegt, damit ich, wenn mal die Festplatte defekt sein sollte ich diese Daten vielleicht manuell per konsole wiederherstellen kann. Mir fehlen aber die Befehle.. 
 Da ich aber auch nicht weiß wie diese Daten auf den Bändern liegen stellt ich das als Problem dar. 
 Deswegen wollte ich gerne mal sehen was auf so einem Band ist, aber wie kann ich mir das anschauen ?

 Gruß Timo


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. November 2005)

Wenn Du jeden Tag eine Vollsicherung faehrst hast Du wohl nicht so die riesen Bestaende zu sichern, was?
Wir fahren hier nur Samstag nachts die Vollsicherung, ansonsten jede Nacht ein inkrementelles Backup.
Aber wir nutzen dazu (leider) kein Linux, sondern Veritas BackupExec unter Win2K.

Hab selbst auch nie viel mit Tapes unter Linux probiert. Ich hab ein Uralt-Tape-Laufwerk back in germany, aber hab es damals (unter Kernel 2.2) nie zum Laufen bekommen und seitdem auch nicht mehr probiert.

Wie gesagt, es waere sinnvoll zu wissen wie Sesam den Zugriff realisiert.
Gibt es ein Device in /dev fuer Dein Tape-Drive? /dev/tape waere da naheliegend.
Vielleicht einfach mal raw ausgeben mittels cat und schauen ob ueberhaupt was kommt und wenn ja was.


----------



## Timo Rickert (1. November 2005)

Das Programm greift auf /dev/nst0 zu.

 Mann muss sich doch irgendwie anzeigen lassen können, was auf einem Band gespeichert ist, oder nicht ?

  Kennst du denn ein gutes Linux Forum wo ich mal fragen könnte ?

  Gruß Timo


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. November 2005)

Ich treib mich nur hier rum.
Hast Du mal probiert mit tar auf das Device zuzugreifen?
Vielleicht so:

```
tar -tf /dev/nst0
```


----------



## canuzzi (1. November 2005)

Mit tar kannst du das machen. Eventuell musst du das Band vorher mit mt zurueckspulen.


----------

